
Why your new gas can is ridiculous and evil - GirlProgrammer
https://tucker.liberty.me/why-your-new-gas-can-is-ridiculous-and-evil/
======
Vexs
You know what I'd prefer? An explanation of why exactly these things don't
work. Not a page long rant that vaguely covers some problems and then goes on
a tangent to the effect of "government makes me sad".

Now, I've never had to deal with the new gas cans- I still have some old ones
from the 90s. And, full disclosure, I just read over this now, but the overall
theory behind the can seems like a pretty good idea- unlock the spout thing,
and press the spout down and gas comes out. Take pressure off, and the spout
closes, thus preventing spillage.

I will concede that there's a more than unnecessary amount of child-safety
things and locks. Not only would they not stop a very determined child they're
just kinda silly. Additionally, the lack of vent seems like a design flaw- and
a simple one way valve would solve the problem. Or you could use a mechanism
like an olive oil bottle.
[http://previewcf.turbosquid.com/Preview/2014/07/07__18_44_07...](http://previewcf.turbosquid.com/Preview/2014/07/07__18_44_07/fp3dstur_v05_p01_01.jpg4b2ee92e-a58c-4a82-bdcb-f370c336b1e8Large.jpg)

All this is to say that I really hate posts where someone talks about a
problem vaguely, and then rants about the government without proposing a
solution that isn't "go back to the way things are." Is it a solution looking
for a problem? Yeah, probably. Did a bunch of unnecessary stuff get tacked on?
Seems so. But it doesn't mean there isn't a problem to be solved.

~~~
Outdoorsman
They're difficult to use for two reasons:

1} The ones being sold where I live have a release--a sliding thumb lever--
that you have to slide and hold down to release fuel...it's part of the neck
of the spout...this ties up one hand which would normally be used to either
hold the can by the handle, or support it from the bottom...one hand on the
handle and one supporting the bottom provide better control when tipping and
pouring...

2} The release on the neck is positioned so that there are only a few inches
of "free spout" at the end...this makes it awkward to insert it deeply enough
into a car fuel tank filler neck...

The larger and heavier the can the greater the difficulty...

------
Outdoorsman
This article is funny and spot on...

My house is on 35 acres, which I maintain...at any given time I have around 20
gallons of gas in 5-gallon cans, and 10 gallons, or so, of diesel in my
barn...fuel for the mower, Gator, tractor, garden tiller, etc...

>>government “fixed” the gas can. Why? Because of the environmental hazards
that come with spilled gas. You read that right. In other words, the very
opposite resulted. Now you cannot buy a decent can anywhere. You can look
forever and not find a new one.<<

This is so very true...I "baby" my old cans...I want them around until long
after I'm gone...

The only real solution for reliably pouring from the new cans, especially into
a car, is a long-necked, broad-mouthed funnel...

I've decided to also baby the funnel, in case changes in it's design are
mandated at some point... :)

~~~
amalag
I thought I was just dumb when I kept spilling gas when trying to fill the
lawn mower with an odd shaped spout.

------
geophile
I got one of these new and improved gas cans. It was very similar to the old
one, that worked, except it had some spring-loaded thing to close
automatically. To put gas in my boat I have to hold this can with one hand and
try to twist the stupid spring thing with my other. Doesn't work. I ended up
getting rid of the spout and pouring the gas, sans spout, into a funnel.

So yeah, the workaround defeats every supposed advantage of the new design.

------
nickfromseattle
I was dangerously low on gas and in gridlocked traffic. Rather than risk dying
in traffic, I pulled over into a parking lot a couple of blocks away from the
gas station, walked over, bought a plastic gas can, filled it, and walked
back.

I spent 15 unsuccessful minutes trying to get any of the gas into the tank
before giving up and driving anxiously to the gas station. I seriously thought
I was struggling to be a functional human being.

I'd buy a heavy duty water spout.

------
masterleep
Why, it's almost as if government bureaucracies were low-accountability
compared to businesses that compete for consumer dollars.

------
cafard
I fill up a lawn mower ever week or two in the summer and don't find the tab
difficult to use.

